# My Entire Flock



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I finally had time this weekend to take some (semi) good pictures of my entire flock. 

Karl


Lemon jelly


Karl and Lemon Jelly, best friends forever. 


Nemo




Il Suave




Bella




Tango






Gandalf




Bandit


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your flock is beautiful, you have a really nice selection of recessive pied budgies! I love the colours on your Tango.


----------



## Jane6 (Oct 24, 2012)

Very pretty flock!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Pied pied everywhere .... I am so jealous! You really do have a very beautiful bunch there indeed  

Tango and Il Sauve tho ... *swoon*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

ya, i think i have a soft spot for the pieds. LOL


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You have some gorgeous birds ....thx for sharing...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Very lovely flock! I especially like Lemon, Bella, and Gandalf (I would name mine Saruman if I had a white one)


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Very lovely flock! I especially like Lemon, Bella, and Gandalf (I would name mine Saruman if I had a white one)


That did cross my mind, but I didn't want an evil budgie. LOL


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

PoukieBear said:


> That did cross my mind, but I didn't want an evil budgie. LOL


LOL, I like Saruman more because he's the villian...and he was much more powerful than Gandolf before he was Gandolf the Grey


----------



## samajula (Jan 30, 2014)

wow!! soooo purdy!!! Tango is breath taking! YAY! another Gandalf budgie!!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm so in LOVE with Tango-what mutation is he? Also what gender is Suave?


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

I am completely swooning over your budgies!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Wow, your flock is definitely gorgeous Michelle!  I especially like Tango!*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

kwatson said:


> I'm so in LOVE with Tango-what mutation is he? Also what gender is Suave?


Thanks!

Tango is a Golden face, sky blue Opaline Spangle. He's quite the stunning bird, isn't he? Hopefully with him I'll be able to breed true rainbow budgies.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

PoukieBear said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Tango is a Golden face, sky blue Opaline Spangle. He's quite the stunning bird, isn't he? Hopefully with him I'll be able to breed true rainbow budgies.


He is by far the most gorgeous budgie boy I've seen, I'm so jealous:loveeyes: lol,I hope you can reach the rainbow  did you get him from a breeder?


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

They are all gorgeous! Thanks for the budgie fix


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

kwatson said:


> He is by far the most gorgeous budgie boy I've seen, I'm so jealous:loveeyes: lol,I hope you can reach the rainbow  did you get him from a breeder?


Thanks! Yes, I did get him from a breeder, however I didn't really get to see his true colours until I got him home. He was in a huge flight cage with about a dozen other birds. I got really lucky!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

PoukieBear said:


> Thanks! Yes, I did get him from a breeder, however I didn't really get to see his true colours until I got him home. He was in a huge flight cage with about a dozen other birds. I got really lucky!


Yes you did  he is gorgeous!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow, your flock is so beautiful! And I love the name Gandalf!! hahaha


----------

